# A lil bit of trouble



## D.Vail (Dec 14, 2003)

This might upset some people, but i have one question. I have very young RBP's like you know. And i have to feed them is beefhearts(ya ya i know WAYYY too much fiber). I mean ill probably only do this for a day or two...but will this effect them in anyway or should i run out right now and get some other food to eat?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Beefheart has fiber??? I thought fibers come from wheat brands. But beefheart is good. No worries, it holds plenty of protien and nutrient.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I raised my Reds on Beefheart for 4 months with no problems. Just make sure to trim the fat off before feeding and thaw it out. BTW I got them quarter sized and got rid of all but 1 at 6-8". It is good to vary their diet, but there is no need to run out now and grab something.

Kevin


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Also, welcome aboard.

Kevin


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

should be fine, i would suggest not to gorge them though just enough beef heart to sustain till you purchase some more different types of food, remember VARIETY is key


----------



## D.Vail (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot for you help...and sorry about the beefheart fiber part....someone in my city keeps telling me there is way to much fiber for them to digest...ill have the check their sources next time then get back to me...Thanks again


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

D,
beefheart is the sh*t...No worries..
That is one of my fishes main source of food intake...especially when they were younger ...thats all i would give them.....I love the way it bulks them up...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

beef heart is a very hard food to digest, so dont use it as your staple. its great for growth but not in abundance.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> beef heart is a very hard food to digest, so dont use it as your staple. its great for growth but not in abundance.


 How do you know this ....Do you eat it ??? Does the fish tell you that it is ?
Just some questions....nothing personnel


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i know this because, the meet beef is constructed of a very toughh to break bind, if you have heard of the atkins diet, beef is the worst meet you can soley eat, i know it rots in a human digestive track and with the piranhas digestive track i know is a lot shorter then any plant eating fish, though enzymes are stronger beef heart is not in the fish long enough to be fully digested, look in to it if you want?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> beef heart is not in the fish long enough to be fully digested,


 so by not staying in the system for that long ....does this make it bad????or good by your calculations?? :smile:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

undigested beef will rot? i cant imagine that being any good


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> undigested beef will rot? i cant imagine that being any good


 It will rot in there stomachs??? ......how? because its not digested???


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

are you on a wind up? going back to the atkins diet, one of the disadvantages to it is bad breath, why? because all the meat is rotting, beef is the worst (as in toughest of all meet) beef is high in protien and when it does rot produces an ammonia (nitrogen cycle) the heart is a muscle, muscles are fast and slow twitch fibres, protein, altough needed beef heart has a very low biological value ( the ease at which it is broken down) so digested slowly, its entirely up to you the piranha owner what to feed your piranha, im just offering my advice. Mr harley may be we should just agree to disagree?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> are you on a wind up? going back to the atkins diet, one of the disadvantages to it is bad breath, why? because all the meat is rotting, beef is the worst (as in toughest of all meet) beef is high in protien and when it does rot produces an ammonia (nitrogen cycle) the heart is a muscle, muscles are fast and slow twitch fibres, protein, altough needed beef heart has a very low biological value ( the ease at which it is broken down) so digested slowly, its entirely up to you the piranha owner what to feed your piranha, im just offering my advice. Mr harley may be we should just agree to disagree?


 I am not wound up








I am just getting good info thats all ..
If I sound harsh please excuse...








I thank you for your advice ....I am always willing to learn new things...thanks.








I really dont think there is a agree/or disagree here ....Im just trying to understand it all.. :nothing more /nothing less.
thanks ...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

sorry thought you might of been having a dig, i just know this on beef because i used to be into body building and went to see a nutritionist on protein.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks..


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Beef heart is good but "rbp nut" has a good point that it isn't very nutritious. I make my own and add vegetables, shrimp paste,and vitamins to fix this problems. I believe all in all though variety is the key. I have 5 foods that I alternate meals with.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Beefheart is fine. Just try to give your p's a variety of foods as a healthy diet.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> But beefheart is good.


Beef heart is good, _as long_ as it's been fed occasionally and in moderation: too much can cause internal blockage over time...

Babies are more vulnerable to this than adults, since their digestive system isn't yet developed/designed to deal with such foods (in the wild, baby piranha's don't eat mamals either) - feeding it one or two times in case of an emergency is fine, but in general I wouldn't start feeding it until they are at least 3-4" (and like said, with moderation - keep in mind that eventual effects won't be visible immedeately, so it's hard to see wheter your fish are suffering from ill-effects!)


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

my point exactly, nice 1. i dont think i put it accross well


----------



## D.Vail (Dec 14, 2003)

Well Thank you all for you input once again....but i do have one last question but it's directed to SLANTED or anyone who can answer this question...How do you go about making your own beefheart mixture with vegetables and different vitamins?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

yes, its very interesting. Can you share your recipe with us Slanted?


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Please give us the receipe. Am i supposed to be giving my elong vitamins?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I feed my babies red bellies; beefheart, raw shrimp, brine shrimp, krill, gold fish, and rosy red feeders, and they love it..................


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

D.Vail said:


> How do you go about making your own beefheart mixture with vegetables and different vitamins?


I think all you need to do is blending all the ingredients you want in the cubes (meat, beef heart, shrimps, veggies, fish fillet, pellets, vitamin supplements, etc.), add gelatine, and put it in an icecube tray to freeze it.

I never tried it, so I have a few questions about its effectiveness (like, will the gelatine mask the scent, is it messy), but it sounds like a very good idea, and a very nutrient-rich food source.
If anyone has ever experimented with this, please share your experiences


----------

